# false positives x 3 ????



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

Ladies.... I've got myself into a right state  

Monday 10:00 was faint positive, Tuesday 7:00 was very faint positive, Tuesday 4:00 was faint positive within about 3/4 mins, this morning's test there is no positive line   OTD is tomorrow but i am not holding out much hope, the test should have been darker by now I'm sure   Just want to get this over and done with now so i can get on with another cycle, which i think will be our last attempt because i cant keep putting myself through this misery   its so cruel


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Hi huney.

I had this on my last cycle. Faint positive, and then negative. Its a chemical pregnancy. from what ive read but my clinic said the embie implanted but died whilst implanted, so small hormones were release to get faint pos. but then after it died it fell from womb lining.. Very sad. I know. But i took pride in knowing at least i got inplantation. xx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

i had the same thing on my last cycle- i tested 2 days early with a bfp then on otd a fainter bfp. booked a scan through the clinic but something told me to test a few days later and then i got a bfn. Very sad  and as ipswich babe said it it probably a chemical pregnancy. they will still want you to test on otd though. I am so sorry you have to go through this! 

thinking of you!!

julsxx


----------

